# Wyndham Reunion Resort Orlando - ???'s



## kjsgrammy (Jul 10, 2012)

A friend has generously reserved 2 nights at no cost for hubby, me, and 2 grandkids at this resort in August before heading back to Michigan.

There is only 1 review posted to the ratings bd. and I was wondering if anyone has stayed there since that review (2011).

Also, the review mentions "cashless" resort, that everything has to be charged to your room, *including valet*[/B]

Is there a charge for parking at this resort?

Also, we have a 3 bed/3 bath deluxe unit.  Since we have the 2 grandkids with us (ages 11 & 13), and will be taking full advantage of the large pool area with lazy river/water slides (any charge for this?),
 is there a particular building we should request to be near this area?

We are not going to any of the parks in Orlando - will be spending entire time at resort (will have rental car, so will be heading out for dinners - will eat breakfasts, lunches in unit).

Any one have comments about this resort?


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jul 10, 2012)

A 2011 review is rather recent, as far as reviews go.

This is a newer resort for Wyndham.  Obtained with the new model of buying resorts: buy already built inventory from developers in trouble with excess inventory that can't move.

This resort only has 3 BRs.

Trip Review has more reviews....

http://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotel_Re...Wyndham_Grand_Resort-Celebration_Florida.html

They all had good review except for the few that, NO DAILY HOUSEKEEPING, my how do we survive without it.  If you book a timeshares I guess you should not have daily cleaning expectation, but if you do not pay attention to the fineprint, I guess you might be surprised.  Most people writing review at tripadvisor are likley renting hotel rooms NOT timeshares.


----------



## kjsgrammy (Jul 10, 2012)

Thanks for posting info.




Sandy Lovell said:


> A 2011 review is rather recent, as far as reviews go.
> 
> This is a newer resort for Wyndham.  Obtained with the new model of buying resorts: buy already built inventory from developers in trouble with excess inventory that can't move.
> 
> ...


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (Jul 10, 2012)

You can ask this on the Wyndham part of this site. Maybe someone there has been to this resort. I live in Deltona, between Orlando and Daytona Beach, and I've driven by the area. All I can say is, the timesahare is Wyndham, but the golf course that this is next to is part of the subdivision - regular homes.

TS


----------



## ronparise (Jul 10, 2012)

I didnt stay there but I visited there one time to get questions like yours answered....

This is a big community and Wyndhan owns just a few of the units, As has already been posted they are all 3 bedrooms. I believe this was built to be sold as whole ownership condos, so you will likely find a layout different than most timeshares....note the large amount of closet space for example

The water park area is for guests only and you will be provided  with up to 8 passes......The Wyndham units are all together and I dont think any are close to the pool area...There is a rooftop pool at the hotel too

Here what the Wyndham site says about activities there:

Activities
At Wyndham Vacation Resorts Reunion at Orlando you will not only enjoy the close proximity to Orlando's most popular theme parks, but you will enjoy the full activities calendar!

Social Membership Card Discounts
CLUB WYNDHAM® Plus Members and guests while staying on property in a CLUB WYNDHAM Plus unit will receive a social membership card upon check-in. This card gives you access to the following discounts:



Food and Beverage

Forte - 15% off (seasonal)
Eleven - 15% off
Clubhouse - 15% off
The Cove - 15% off
Long Boards - 15% off
The Lobby Bar - 15% off
Reunion to go - 15% off
Discounts include alcoholic beverages.



Amenities

Courses are subject to availability and may be closed due to scheduling or maintenance. Please contact The Golf Shop at 407-396-3199 to make a tee time.

Arnold Palmer Legacy and Tom Watson Independence Signature Golf Courses – priority tee times 
Priority : Social Members may make tee times 7 days in advance
Discounted Member Fee $80 for in season Jan-May (cart fee included)
Discounted Member Fee $60 for off season Jun-Dec (cart fee included)
Discounted fees are only for those occupying the unit with a Member card
Jack Nicklaus Tradition Signature Golf Course – priority tee times and discounted Member Fees do not apply
Driving range usage available prior to tee time only
Putting green usage available prior to tee time only
Chipping area usage available prior to tee time only
Tennis Courts – complimentary usage with Member card
The Spa – 10% off all services and products
Fitness Center - complimentary usage with Member card
Water Park – complimentary access for 8, each additional guest $30/person per day


Merchandise
Sundries – 10% off
The Golf Shop – 20% off
Tennis Pro Shop – 10% off
The Spa – products 10% off
*Above discounts cannot be combined with any ongoing offers, promotions and discounts at Reunion Resort & Club. All fees, charges and discounts are subject to change from time to time and to all applicable Federal, State and Local taxes. The above discounts and offers are only available to CLUB WYNDHAM® Plus owners/guests while staying on property in a CLUB WYNDHAM® Plus unit.

NOTE: The site does NOT accept any cash.


----------



## Paumavista (Jul 11, 2012)

*Stayed there a couple years ago*

After a week at Marriott Horizons resort and visiting the parks we added 3 nights at Reunion just to unwind and enjoy the resort.  

I did a review on TripAdvisor; It was great!!!!
Probably one of the very best resorts we've ever visited.  The unit we stayed in was brand new and easily equal or better than the best Marriott/Westin/Hyatt we've ever visited.  Everything we needed in the kitchen and at the time brand new.

We rented bikes and rode throughout the resort (there was plenty of room at that point for further development).....not sure how that has progressed.

My husband played golf and enjoyed it and we spent ALOT of time at the lazy river water park which was one of the best resort pools we've ever enjoyed.  At the time the landscaping was spectacular (I really enjoy this and there were banana trees and sooo many flowering trees and bushes) it was beautiful riding around in our tubes.

We sat on our patio and looked across the golf course and could walk to the pool area.  

I would LOVE to visit again if I could get my husband back to Orlando.....not his favorite destination.  The only recommendation I would make is to visit like you plan.......spend time AT the resort.....enjoy the pools, etc. - I am glad we were not trying to do the theme parks at the same time.  

Oh, and yes you need to charge everything to your room....good and bad....easy not to carry cash but can be an unexpected shock at the end of the trip $$.

Enjoy.....
Judy


----------



## kaio (Jul 13, 2012)

Didn't read thread, but search term "north" and found nothing (currently on phone so can't read entirely)... but anyway, all Wyndham reservations are in the "North" Tower at Wyndham Reunion I believe... As they have multiple buildings on the grounds.  Hope that may help


----------



## Andythefox (Jul 13, 2012)

I am currently in a tower 6 presidential at Bonnet Creek on the 14th floor - which is gorgeous. However, we stayed at Reunion for 10 days last November and I will say without a doubt it is the best Wyndham we have ever stayed in. We felt we were getting something that should have cost thousands of dollars in addition to the few points we used to stay there. I would not hesitate to stay there - ever. And besides, it will become much harder to book once word spreads. Enjoy your stay!


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jul 14, 2012)

We have a 3 night stay booked at Reunion prior to our stay at Disney's Vero Beach resort for spring break next year. Not planning on visiting the Big Rat or we would have used our DVC points or booked BC. 

Once again I really enjoy using our DVC/Wyndham points, this trip is allowing us to take advantage of Thurs-Thurs airfare at Easter. Looking forward to staying at Reunion, we have some friends who have stayed there and really enjoyed it.


----------

